
F-Hole (2016) - tintinnabula
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/61/kurland.php
======
tyingq
I'm not making the connection to the title. Yes, some guitars have f-holes,
but most don't. F-holes aren't mentioned in the body of the article either.
None of the guitar pictures feature guitars that do have F-holes.

~~~
jgust
I drew a connection to her getting out of owning the van, and the word
"f-hole", which can also be short for "fuck hole". The van for a long time was
a place of comfort, but over time it turned into prison made of memories. Her
father lived in an f-hole, she's taking steps to avoid that. I took it as a
reminder to not get stuck in a rut just because it's comfortable or familiar.

~~~
tyingq
Ahhh. I would call that a s-hole. The slang version of f-hole is something
else entirely to me :)

------
zitterbewegung
The article seems to meander. I'm not sure what the author is trying to
convey. It goes into tangents and seems to be extremely wordy and hard to read
in general. Half the article seems to be about living outside of a car and the
rest is about photographic guitars (why these aren't in two separate articles
I am not sure).

~~~
mikestew
This is one of those that makes me ask "why is this on HN?" Not the passive-
aggressive "I don't think this should be on HN" kind of thing. More, "no,
seriously, why on earth did you think anyone but you would be interested in
this rambling stream of consciousness. I'd really like to know because I'm
obviously missing something."

~~~
camtarn
At least one person (me) liked it, as a rambly interesting thing to read in
the five minutes before leaving the office. So - I have no idea why the OP
posted it, and it's definitely rather different from the usual things you see
on HN, but I appreciate that they did. Cheers :)

(That said, I share another poster's confusion that F-holes are not
mentioned!)

~~~
burgerdev
Five minutes seems overly optimistic ;)

